# do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?and what scents sell best?



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

I sell 4 oz. scrubs.

Autumn


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

I sell more 8 oz scrubs than any other size, of course I don't charge an arm and leg either.. I charge 12 dollars for 8 oz, Bath and body and the likes charge much much more for their scrubs and they are so cheap to make.. 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

Barb or anyone I make a really nice body butter...what could I add to it to make a sugar scrub and what perservative do you use? I would rather just use my bulk body butter and then make scrubs than start from scartch with another bucket, I am trying to use the basicly same things to make everything...my lotion thicker and with things added is my face cream. My body butter with added pumice is a foot treatment etc... Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

Vicki,
try just adding sugar, depending on how rough you would like it would depend on the kind of sugar.. white sugar (not too rough)..Brown suger (rougher) turbino sugar (take your hide off)
it takes alot of sugar, like a 50/50 forumla with lotions and body butters.. It already has the oils, skin conditioning in it.. I would start small to see if it separates.. and again add that much more preservative, I use the same as what i use in my lotions and body butters.. 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

OK, so 1/2 body butter and 1/2 brown sugar, love the idea of brown sugar, 50% more perservative, and whip it in the mixmaster? If I do it by weight it shouldn't screw up the perservative should it? I spend more time with all this tolietry stuff than I do soap!

I am thinking about finding someone who wants to wholesale me this stuff with a custom logo so I can just add it to my line and not have to make it, but want it homemade. Hmmm, maybe I will start a thread on this and see if I could get some takers. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

you know how we have the soap thread? Well I would like one that was just on body butters, lotions, scrubs. A thread for just those things. I could go back and read old posts and (my senior brain just doesn't remember all this stuff some times) And I hate mixing recipes with the soap...it confuses me :duh I hate having to pick through the soap threads to get to the other stuff. questions, answers, experiments, pics?????

What da ya think?????? Mods?????

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

Sheryl,

We're not getting that detailed. We have too many sticky topics as it is.

We have a wonderful search engine... use it! 

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

Thanks! I'm ordering supplies, debuting scrubs this holiday season.
I think I may just order jars in both sizes and offer both to start.
thanks!
Becky


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: do 4 or 8 oz scrubs sell better for you?*

Supplies ordered.
I'm thinking of doing a peppermint salt scrub..
and 2-4 scents for sugar scrubs.
Maybe Pink Sugar, something citrusy, and a floral?
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Becky..wholesalesuppliesplus.com has Lick me all over. I tell you, it is to die for and you don't have to use hardly any, you do have to whip the snot out of it to get it incorporated. I call mine Island Fruit and it is sold out all the time. Vicki


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

This is gonna sound like a dumb question but what is a sugar scrub? A bar of soap? Whats it used for?
Thanks, dont laugh too hard<G>
Aletha


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Aletha,
A sugar scrub is not a bar of soap, it is usually oils, emulifyier and sugar, it removes dead skin from your skin leaving your skin feeling very baby soft and smooth.. 
You use them in the shower.. and your skin will feel like a newborns skin.. As you rub this sugar scrub on your skin, the roughness of the sugar removes the dead skin
Barbara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

> Vicki,
> try just adding sugar, depending on how rough you would like it would depend on the kind of sugar.. white sugar (not too rough)..Brown suger (rougher) turbino sugar (take your hide off)
> it takes alot of sugar, like a 50/50 forumla with lotions and body butters.. It already has the oils, skin conditioning in it.. I would start small to see if it separates.. and again add that much more preservative, I use the same as what i use in my lotions and body butters..
> Barbara


Okay, draw me a picture. Am I to understand that if you have 4 oz of body butter/lotion, you add 4 oz of sugar, and 4 oz of preservative?????? and mix together. Help me here.

TIA
Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No....on the perservative  The perservative is 1% of the original body butter, so when I add the sugar 50% by volume I will have to add perservative again to make sure the whole thing is perserved at 1%. So really twice as much perservative as I used originally.

Had family up today from Houston, they loved the Body Butter and all took home samples of the sugar scrub. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

> Had family up today from Houston, they loved the Body Butter and all took home samples of the sugar scrub. Vicki


 :cool it's nice to have family visit sometimes.



> The perservative is 1% of the original body butter, so when I add the sugar 50% by volume I will have to add perservative again to make sure the whole thing is perserved at 1%. So really twice as much perservative as I used originally.


 :rofl clear as mud to me :rofl

I'm sorry. I just can't wrap my mind around the % thing. I just can't figure that one out. That's why I haven't been able to make lotion from scrap. I just can't do the % thing. arrrggggg. :mad

I never was good at math in school. Now you give me weight, inches, yards...I can figure that out in a hearbeat.

Oh well :/

Thanks anyway.

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

If you have a total weight of body butter that calls for 1% of preservative, say 100 ounces
1 % of 100 ounces is 1, meaning 1 oz of preservative Are you staying with me so far... 
Now you want to turn this body butter into a sugar scrub, so you are going to add 100 ounces of sugar into it.. turning total weight into 200 ounces... so you need a total of 2 oz preservatives in it.. you already have 1 oz in it.. you need only add 1 more oz preservative.
Most formulas call for 1 percent of preservative, depending on what preservative you are using.
Hope this helps...
Barbara
You can put this into a soap calculator to figure out for you... some of them will do lotions for you also..


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:yes I think I got it. Now I just gotta save your post! (yes I have a lot of senior moments) but that makes sense. Thank you. See I told you if you drew me a pic....


:crazy

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sherly just like my goat medicine book that is filled with new things I learn or don't want to forget...I have a 3 ring binder with all my soap stuff in it. Oh now that thing would be worth some money  All my recipes I have tried, all the ones I use, all the scent that is crapola, the scent I love, lots of handwritten stuff Barb has said  Ton's of info from Sara and her mica and scent trials. I am so worried that one day I won't have the internet and I will loose stuff and not be able to soap, so I even have recipes from lard and lye to make from our pigs if I don't have the lye calulator to use! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, as Vicki says, all in a huge three ring binder.. I have three of them on soaping and recipes and such...Notes, recipes, failures etc.. after all it is a lifeline to continue should you not have the internet.. 
Barbara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

No internet :faint Geeze, my little note book is so puny looking. Guess I better start saving some of this stuff I want to refer to on the net into my notebook. There just so much info though.......(reference material that is)....thanks ya'll.

Sheryl

no internet? :jawdrop


----------

